# Scrollbar in UserForm (VBA)



## Sne@k (12. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte da gerne mal ein Problem!

Und zwar habe ich eine UserForm erstellt die folgende Maße hat

Height: 864,75 Width: 599,25 

Also DinA4-Maße.So in dieser UserForm befinden sich mehrere Label 

die alle doppelt sind gebe dazu unten ein Beispiel an.

nun kann ich aber nur den ersten teil und ein Stück des zweiten 

Teils meiner UserForm sehen.Das hilft mir aber net viel da ich in 

dem Unteren Teil sowie im oberen etwas eingeben will in "Textboxes"

und das kann ich dann net sehen.Wenn meine Eingaben abgeschlossen 

sind sollen sie nämlich per Befehl gedruckt werden "Object.PrintForm"

Also wollte ich fragen ob es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit gibt da mit 

Scrollbars zu arbeiten???? Von mir aus kann es auch was anderes sein

(Darf nur später im Druck nicht mehr Sichtbar sein!!!)Ich bin für 

jegliche Art von Hilfe sehr Dankbar!!!



BeispielinA4-Seite (sichtbare und nicht sichbare Bereiche)
________________________________________________
Label Textbox


Label Textbox






Label Textbox


Label Textbox

________________________________________________
Label Textbox



Label Textbox


Label Textbox
------------Ende des sichtbaren Bereichs--------

Label Textbox

Label Textbox



Label Textbox


 *** help


----------



## Sne@k (12. August 2003)

Hat sich schon erledigt.....Wollte es erst mit dem Element Scrollbar machen...dann is mir aber aufgefallen das es ja einfacher ist wenn ich den schon vorhandenen benutzte den man in jeder UserForm hat!!!Hab ihn vertikal eingeblendet die werte gesetzt und fertig...Hätte nicht gedacht das es so einfach ist!!!

Trotzdem Dank an alle die sich diesen Beitrag angesehen haben und überlegt haben..***


----------

